# Eye Warts In Senior Goldens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl Roxy who is 9, has what the Vet called a skin tag, it's a small growth that hangs off the corner of her eye. He doesn't want to do anything with it either but watch it.

Overall, he didn't seem as concerned as I was really. Hers is not affecting her vision either. There are four Vets at my Clinic, sometimes I see a different one unless I ask which one is on duty and specifically ask to see a certain one. The Vet I normally see for my two is the founding Vet of the Clinic and I have a lot of confidence in him. I've been going to him for 20 years now.

Have you thought about getting a second opinion?


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

My last golden, Emma, had them or as Caroline Mom said, skin tags. I think they bothered me more then they did her. They never caused her any issues, but I did have the vet remove a couple of them that seem to get a little too large for my liking. A few even came off on their own. They do bleed a little if they come off, so just be aware of that. Emma had the majority of them near her eyes or eyelid area and a couple on top of her head.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The one my girl has, hasn't changed in size or appearance, she's had it for maybe a year now. My Vet said as long as it doesn't change in size or appearance or seem to bother her vision, he doesn't see any need to do remove it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

After a couple of unhappy experiences, I have concluded that anything involving my dogs' eyes merits a trip to a veterinary ophthalmologist. Invariably the outcome is better and faster for my dog and less expensive to boot. That has been true for a growth on Charlie's lower eyelid that had to be removed and a corneal ulcer for Joker that was treated incorrectly by our family vet.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Our Mike who is approximately 13 years had a wart/mole on his left eye as you can see in the attached picture. Our vet just wanted to watch it as it was not interfering with his vision and not bothering him. However, when the mole you see on his nose (same side as eye wart) started getting a lump under it that was getting bigger, the vet wanted to remove it. We elected to go ahead and have the wart/mole on his eye taken off at the same time so he wouldn't face the possibility of going under anesthesia twice. I don't have a more recent close-up picture of him but other than it taking a little longer to heal than we were expecting, you would now never guess it had ever been there.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, kooper has one,he turned 11 ,this year, I have been told ,that unless it bothers him, no need to remove.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance was just at the vet for his biannual blood work and his exam, and the vet asked about his skin tag on his eye. It's been there for a long time and it hasn't changed at all. His vet said to keep an eye on it for any changes. Other than that, she wasn't worried about it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> After a couple of unhappy experiences, I have concluded that anything involving my dogs' eyes merits a trip to a veterinary ophthalmologist. Invariably the outcome is better and faster for my dog and less expensive to boot. That has been true for a growth on Charlie's lower eyelid that had to be removed and a corneal ulcer for Joker that was treated incorrectly by our family vet.


You are fortunate to have Specialists in your area. 

I live in an area where we do not have them or I would be taking advantage of one. Sometimes you have to go with what is available.


----------

